# Stainless Steel Case Vs. Titanium Case



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I was trying to search see if there are similar topic but not much of luck. (or i don't know how to search properly).

Is Titanium case REALLY better than Stainless Steel case for dive watch?

I am just surprised to find out those big name luxury watch brands like Rolex Submariner, Breitling Steelfish and more are still using stainless steel case. I would assume they will jump into Ti case to jack up the price even more. Unless their consumer are not real divers. There for, they don't even bother with titanium.

What's your choice diver case?


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

If Ti becomes scratched I heard it's next to impossible to fix. I like the weight and look of brushed stainless and it really easy to hide scratches with just the use of a "brillo" type pad. I can't think of the name but the green and yellow dish sponge type thing.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 4, 2010)

I disagree. Titanium is rather soft and easily correctable with a fine wirewool. My Skz205 is easily maintained this way.


----------



## Jarhead Jessup (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't speak for watch companies, but I much prefer a steel case to a titanium case because I like the heftier weight of the steel case over the much lighter titanium case.
I understand that titanium is a more than adequate material (stronger than steel in some aspects I thought?) for a watch case, I am just turned off to it because its lighter of weight, at least to me, just *feels* like the case is more fragile or flimsy.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it has a better strength to weight ratio but not sure it's harder? I hear it has better element resistant qualities. I've just googled this point and it seems the question has been asked many times in many forums from watches to knives to torches (flashlights).


----------



## nanoman (Jan 21, 2010)

It really seems to me after having the Doxa 800TI that it scratches far easier. I have other titanium watches that also scratch a lot easier then stainless steel. The 800Ti was made to look very much like the appearance of stainless which it did but all you had to do was look at it to scratch it. I know there were different methods to repair the brushed finish on the titanium finish compared to stainless. I do wish there were more metals that held up like tungsten but lighter. Nothing like a scratch free watch.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 1 titanium watch and I like it a lot but I will probably never buy another it scratches too easily. If the same watch was available in SS I would have gone for that instead.


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

My favorite watches are Titanium, I love the material, the light weight, the dull finish, the 'cool' factor. My ideal watch would be a Ti Rolex Sub.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

A Ti Omega X-33 has been my work watch for years and I always thought it held up remarkably well bashing it about the cockpit. I have a new Doxa 800Ti as well so we'll see. It's to be my actual diving watch, so I'm expecting it will take some abuse, but hopefully it won't look like crap overnight!

That said, I do like the weight of stainless...it's less expensive but feels more. Crazy I know.

Deacon


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Titanium is an inferior material imho - too light and it scratches easily. If you really want to step it up a notch, start looking at watches made of hardened steels such as Sinn and Damasko use, or tungsten (Lum-Tec - and others?), as well as DLC coatings.


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

I voted SS but there are some watches I would prefer in Ti, 2 I can think of off the top of my head are the Citizen Eco-Zilla and Black Samurai from Seiko. I love the "heft" of SS but on an Eco-Zilla it can be counterproductive??? I guess I'm saying for the most part give me SS but there are the rare occasions where I want Ti...


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

I’m kind’a scared responding to this type of thread (Superstitious….Hey, the boy‘s from the Islands what can I say….LOL), but I’ve been wearing my Vortex everyday since I got the dang thing and It’s Been (knocking on wood....Throwing salt over the shoulder....and taking out the garlic lei out of the frig) Great.

For example, I was washing the dogs this afternoon and the cable with a heavy metal clip which latches to the dog’s collar (to keep the dog in the wash basin) was banging against the watch.

After washing "The Emperor" and his sister Harlee….No Problem’o….b-)

Pops


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Me like heavy. Me hate light girlie titanium.


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

djh1201 said:


> Titanium is an inferior material imho - too light and it scratches easily. If you really want to step it up a notch, start looking at watches made of hardened steels such as Sinn and Damasko use, or tungsten (Lum-Tec - and others?), as well as DLC coatings.


Its all about the application, when it comes to the automotive/aeronautic industry is Titanium inferior? SS most certainly is.

Titanium has a higher strength to weight ration, SS is harder but heavier, when it comes to wrist watches Titanium's properties are only a weight advantage (or personal preference as a wrist watch is less critical w.r.t. weight).
Comparing apple and oranges.

I like the look of Titanium on some wrist watches but when it come to hard wearing, little can beat SS.


----------



## Henjie (Nov 24, 2010)

I prefer SS myself but some watches do look good in titanium. The Seiko SBDC007 is one such watch. The Diashield coating looks awesome in person.


----------



## Paperclip (Jan 20, 2010)

One of the most important question is, is titanium thread easier to strip?


----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

My Chrono Avenger was a scratch magnet and I ended up flipping it before I became a chronic watch agoraphobiac. But I loved the weight/size ratio you can get with ti...for me 44mm+ watches just aren't as wearable day in and day out as a ti watch of similar specs. But I think I've found a solution. DLC ti  ...someday when I have $$$b-)


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Although personally I prefer the look of stainless steel more, I still respect how titanium is resistant to corrosion. My father is an athlete and the only problem he has with his watches is that most of his watches got rusted on the spring bars, case backs and bracelets because he sweats a lot. At least I've seen with my own eyes that two Seiko SS divers that I gave him got all rusted on the lugs area. It wasn't really bad but the springs inside the spring bars are not functioning anymore and the bracelet got really stiff on the joints after 6 months. Another watch that my dad been wearing for more than 1 year is the Ti-Zilla. He liked it very much and that's the watch he's been wearing the most. After seeing the result of two Seiko divers, I was a bit worried about the zilla. So I unscrew the 4 screws in the back to remove the strap. What really surprised me was that it was as clean as the time I gave him that watch. Since then I told my father to at least wash his SS watches with water once in a while since he lives in a different country and I can't do it for him. My point is that Ti's corrosion resistance is way better than SS which is really suitable for practical use especially divers.


----------



## pammo13 (Apr 2, 2006)

Stainless is the easiest to clean up. All you need is a 3m Scotch brite pad


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

I disagree with a lot of posts. The scratch resistance of titanium depends heavily on who manufactures it and the particular finish and alloy. My trusty old ti 3536 aquatimer is very resistant to the type of patina of scratches I have seen on every type of steel watch I have owned. When I look at it, you don't see the thousands of scratches in all directions like when you look at steel especially polished steel. In everything but direct bright sunlight, this 10 year old watch looks new. 

I also find it funny that people will argue endlessly on watch fora about the performance characteristics of dive watches but then dismiss ti watches based on a very aesthetic basis a "I like heft in my watches" or "I don't like the dull grey color". :-s

Hello? From a perspective of real active use, it is much better for a sports watch - especially a bulky one - to be as light as possible. And the sine qua non of any dive watch is resistance to salt water (or sweat). Titanium is much more corrosion resistant than steel for this purpose. Have you ever seen the amount of corrosion under the case back or between the lugs on otherwise minty looking 20 or 30 year old steel dive watches? That might be your steel dive watch one day if you use for diving or even while working out.:roll: So....I was shaking my head in disbelief when some guy above wrote above that it was an "inferior material". Hello McFly!? 

And speaking of a tool watch, I think the dull matte non reflective finish is perfect. It's discrete whether you are worried about muggers, barracudas, sniper bullets, or envious bosses. 

Light, corrosion resistant, hypoallergenic, antimagnetic, stealthy - serve me up a heaping serving of titanium dive watch goodness anytime!:-!


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I could go either way. For some watches titanium is very fitting (Seiko golden tuna - zilla) and for some stainless steel seems to be the better choice. 

I do think it is a bit funny that the biggest knock people have against titanium is that it scratches, it's ok to get scratches on a watch. Your watch does not need to be in mint condition all the time, dive watches are meant to be worn and used, some people will even dive with them. Let your watch age.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

now that really is an important question!??
si


----------



## Swordman (Jan 10, 2009)

akit110 said:


> I disagree with a lot of posts. The scratch resistance of titanium depends heavily on who manufactures it and the particular finish and alloy. My trusty old ti 3536 aquatimer is very resistant to the type of patina of scratches I have seen on every type of steel watch I have owned. When I look at it, you don't see the thousands of scratches in all directions like when you look at steel especially polished steel. In everything but direct bright sunlight, this 10 year old watch looks new.
> 
> I also find it funny that people will argue endlessly on watch fora about the performance characteristics of dive watches but then dismiss ti watches based on a very aesthetic basis a "I like heft in my watches" or "I don't like the dull grey color". :-s
> 
> ...


Agreed. It's baffling how so many folk disregard the corrosion resistance. Also, scratching becomes a non-issue if it has a DLC/titanium carbide coating.


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

this 1000M Titanium dive watch was also available in a Stainless Steel version with 500m depth rating only:


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

There is nothing Stainless can do that Titanium doesn't do better, Many still equate light with cheap but there is not a single watch made that if it were available in SS and Ti that I wouldn't pick the titanium. Very good case design can make a heavy watch were well, Halios Halotype, Helson Sharkmaster are two such designs but if they were Ti instead I feel they would be even better. I keep holding out hope Ocean 7 will come out with the LM7 in Ti. I have never found a SS watch to resist any scratches but it is easier to hide them.


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

Paperclip said:


> One of the most important question is, is titanium thread easier to strip?


 much easier. it's not as dense as steel, so there's less material to resist forces to help keep it's composure. people overlook that titanium is not as strong as steel when they're the same volume. steel is stronger. 1 lb of titanium vs 1 lb of steel, titanium wins. 1 cubic inch of titanium vs 1 cubic inch of steel, steel wins.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

G-Junkie said:


> much easier. it's not as dense as steel, so there's less material to resist forces to help keep it's composure. people overlook that titanium is not as strong as steel when they're the same volume. steel is stronger. 1 lb of titanium vs 1 lb of steel, titanium wins. 1 cubic inch of titanium vs 1 cubic inch of steel, steel wins.


Given the use of titanium in aerospace and bioengineering applications, I find it difficult to believe that this is a significant problem for quality titanium watches. As mentioned earlier, titanium can be hardened and alloyed into an alloy that has all the performance advantages of steel but retain it's weight an corrosion advantage.

If someone has links to forum post or pics of titanium watches having thread slip or anneal together, I would love to see them.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I much prefer stainless steel but only because it is heavier.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Akit, 

Interesting observation in regards to the manufacturing of the Ti. When Sharper image introduced the Ti Luminox in their showcase (back in the early 90’s) I immediately purchased one in lieu of the Composite material cased model.

The application for the Luminox was my daily wear when my usual mean's of transportation was on my scooter (ridged or hard-tailed no shock custom). Which I’d be in the middle of no where, but could see the time while on the bike at night. I rode between Phoenix and Vegas at least 2 or 3 times a month.

It did get a good work out, for example working on the scooter on the side of the highway and such.

If I remember correctly, the watch was beat to heck within 6 plus months (the bracelet’s diver‘s style clasp wouldn‘t secure properly). When I stopped by sharper image to pick something up one day (I was a pretty good customer back then) the manager and I spoke about the watch. He couldn’t believe how bad it looked and performed, that he offered to exchange it with a composite model (but, couldn’t refund the difference from the price of the Ti if I took him up on his offer). I didn’t hesitate and immediately approved the exchange.

Sure the composite case model felt kind of cheap at first…Like wearing a toy watch in my opinion. But, after the same time period….the dang watch still looked really good.

I honestly didn’t think I’d own another Ti cased watch till making the decision on the Vortex (I thought about it quite hard in fact and read everything I could find on it). A decision which I’ve been more then pleased with, because the more I wear the Vortex. It has the opportunity to prove it’s self when it gets knocked around…and I will say, the more I’m digging it or grooving on it...:-!

Funny thing happened when I had it on a maratac elite with a tang buckle, I forgot I had the dang watch on….LOL

In conclusion, the Vortex has changed my mind in regards to Ti cased watches. But will use my head by ask you’all (if I can’t find any info doing a search) about the performance on a particular watch I’m interested in before pulling the trigger...b-)

That’s my story and I’m sticking to it!!!!!

Pops


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

akit110 said:


> Given the use of titanium in aerospace and bioengineering applications, I find it difficult to believe that this is a significant problem for quality titanium watches. As mentioned earlier, titanium can be hardened and alloyed into an alloy that has all the performance advantages of steel but retain it's weight an corrosion advantage.
> 
> If someone has links to forum post or pics of titanium watches having thread slip or anneal together, I would love to see them.


It's really about the right tool for the right job. What are your needs and what tool best helps you achieve that goal. do you use a hacksaw or a chef's knife to chop a carrot? a hacksaw can cut through a lead pipe, but that doesn't make it better qualified tool for a carrot than a chef's knife could be.

titanium is chosen for the aerospace and bioengineering mostly because of the required properties. light weight, fatigue resistance, decent heat resistance, and corrosive resistance. not because it is more durable than steel. If durability was an issue, then aluminum would never have been useful. if durability is required, steel could be ideal, but it is just too heavy and it corrodes. aluminum is much lighter than titanium, just as corrosive resistant, but very weak to high heat and more prone to fatigue, that's why it's limited to lower performance planes that doesn't require fatigue resistance and durability as much. maximum durability of the material is actually not a major concern when it comes to engineering. With engineering, one can alter a design to compensate for the shortcomings of materials.

just look at the modern home. ever built a roof? they're hardly made of solid wood anymore. now the materials are made of wood chips and glue (OSB). instead of rafters nailed to the beams, now it's all prefabricated trusses held together by thinly gauged plates of metal at the connections. structurally sound under normal conditions, but if that home ever catches on fire, it will fail 10x faster than a solid home that was built before the 1950's. that's engineering, making things for cheaper and with less.

nowadays, products are designed to fail after a specified time just so consumers can continue buying their products. make them last too long and the companies will be a victim of their own product. for what other reason is there a new redesigned ipod or iphone every year? if they had made them right in the first place, no one would have bought another electronic device for a long while. no, the mistakes and flaws were built in there on purpose just so there would be a new version the following year.

I've don't have any evidence of worn titanium threads and such, but I have worked with titanium on several occasions. not very durable unless they're a really expensive alloy which none of our customers wanted to spend the extra money on. they assumed that all titanium is alike and thinks it's better than steel and aluminum in every single way.

I'm not saying that titanium is an inferior metal, but it is misused and misunderstood. It is overglorified, overrated, and gets more credit from the consumers than it really deserves. People got easily seduced by the novelty that they never really understood how it works.


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

This watch is so hot!



Jack Kustoh said:


> this 1000M Titanium dive watch was also available in a Stainless Steel version with 500m depth rating only:


----------



## Harleykat (Oct 9, 2007)

I use my Citizen Orca for diving and appreciate the lower maintenance of titanium in a marine environment.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

voted for Ti but i like a lot the SS


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

I prefer Stainless Steel over Titanium myself, I like the weight of Stainless.:-!


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

Having stripped titanium threads, for really fine screws I'd prefer stainless. Though titanium is also 'self healing' to a point in that minor scratches will disappear over time and has a greater corrosion resistance... Horses for courses both are good if used correctly.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

I am a fan of SS, but like Ti as well. I almost forget that I am wearing my Orca at times.


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Though my only titanium case watch is Dievas Vortex, I vote for Titanium, high grade Titanium.
It's light, more comfortable to wear, especially good for these big and chunky dive watches.
It's gray, looks great with bead blasted finish.
It has better corrosion resistant.


----------



## GAU-8 (Feb 3, 2009)

I liked the Ti version of the Victorinox Dive Master 500. That's the only ti watch I've really cared for so far. I just don't like the look and the ti watches that I have seen that have seen real use appear to be beat up most of the time. I don't think the material is very durable when it comes to taking a beating. 

As far as which is superior for a dive watch I would have to go with stainless steel. There is a reason that many real dive records (comex) were set by pros wearing a Rolex Sea Dweller. Rolex knows a thing or two about the subject and I do believe if ti were superior they would have made a pro watch with the material.


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

+ 1. I have a Ti 3538 and a Ti GST from IWC. Love em' both. One has already been serviced and it cleaned up beautifully, not a sign of previous scratches. The weight savings for the larger watches makes it, IMO, a more comfortable wear. It's also more subtle due to its matte gray finish and my daily wear. I have SS to be sure, but they provide a greater bling factor that I'm only looking for if I'm dressing for an occassion. Ti is supposed to be the greater corrosion resistant watch. I imagine though very few treat their watches to a degree that greater corrosion resistance in a dive watch is necessary. Most watches, like a wetsuit, need only be rinsed after use to avoid some of the problems seen with long term corrosion. 
Also, like IWC appears to be doing, some manufacturers are moving away from Ti in their line-up. Owning one, again IMO, makes me believe it's then a piece of the manufacturers history.


----------



## abanta4 (Jan 5, 2010)

To me it depends on the size and weight of the watch. I much prefer heavier SS on my Rolex Sea Dweller which is only 40mm. But I also much prefer ti on my Breitling Avenger Seawolf which is 44mm and 18.5mm tall. If the Seawolf were SS I don't think it would be a viable option for me due to its size. The ti makes all the difference in the world and makes it a very comfortable and wearable watch. For what I use watches for both metals are more than capable in terms of strength, corrosion resistance and scratch resistance. Another side point is that the darker color of ti can be a great balancer to a yellow or orange dial. It can really tone down the bling factor which I personally love. The Yellow Breitling Seawolf and the Doxa 800ti are great examples of this.


----------



## newmedia (Dec 9, 2008)

out of 9 watches I have , 5 are Ti , If i had a choice of metal used same watch, I would buy Ti. Ti watch can be polished looking like SS.


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

GAU-8 said:


> There is a reason that many real dive records (comex) were set by pros wearing a Rolex Sea Dweller..


 Yes they were given them or in the Navy issued them - it's as simple as that. Now days a cheap quartz is issued and works just as well.


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the aesthetics of titanium vs. ss. Case in point is the Ocean7 LM-2. The titanium case has a subtle color change as the case is tilted that is very compelling.


----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

mike120 said:


> Me like heavy. Me hate light girlie titanium.


+1 lol well put


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

"Steel is real."

That's what the old-skool track cyclists said about bike frames. I like Ti bicycle frames and even carbon fiber frames. But I don't like scratches that I can't Cape Cod out, so don't think I'll own another Ti-cased watch. I have a Ti Panerai that I'm gonna put up for sale or trade this week.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

GAU-8 said:


> Rolex knows a thing or two about the subject and I do believe if ti were superior they would have made a pro watch with the material.


The caseback of the Deepsea Seadweller is Titanium.

I like both materials and feel that each has it's advantages technically. Looks and weight are not factors that I consider. the scratch factor that so many complain about is due to the alloys of Ti that are used. Ti alloys that are softer and scratch easily like the old Breitling Seawolf Avenger were also very easy to clean up to a new look. I have three Ti watches, an Omega Seamaster SMP, a Kobold Phantom that is PVD coated and a Citizen 4x4 Supertough and I have owned several others as well. I have just as many scratches on my Submariners and Seiko SS watches, so personally I find this whole argument to be a non-issue. The 316 and 904 series stainless steels that are used in about 99% of diving watches are no harder than some of the commercially available Titanium alloys. I have also owned a Sinn with the hardened submarine steel and scratched the bezel so I don't think it is such a big deal either especially considering that it would have cost $500 to replace.

I believe the reason that most companies do not use Ti is that it is more expensive to machine and they can not sell it for that much higher of a price to the general public who don't know any of the advantages of it so they give up on it like Omega did a couple of years ago.

The bottom line facts are that Titanium can do anything that Stainless Steel can do in a watch other than weigh as much. Stainless steel of the types used in watches can do most of what Ti can do other than weigh as little and be as corrosion resistant.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd go with TI too. I don't care a whit that it scratches easily. I think beat up watches look better, at least to a point. And why wear all that weight if you don't have to. I do occasionally like the feel of a heavier, more "substantial" piece. Also, I do think that we can get used to nearly anything, but in my case rather than get used to heavy I'll stick with light and comfortable. So in the unlikely even that I had only one watch I'm pretty sure i'd be titanium.


----------



## GAU-8 (Feb 3, 2009)

"The bottom line facts are that Titanium can do anything that Stainless Steel can do in a watch other than weigh as much. Stainless steel of the types used in watches can do most of what Ti can do other than weigh as little and be as corrosion resistant. "

IMO, you are forgetting the reality of the marketplace. Titanium can't be finished to achieve the look of a high end watch and at the same time have the capability to withstand extreme environments. Omega tried it and it didn't sell so in the end Ti can't sell a 3k plus watch. Ti also can't go back in time when dive watches were actually used by divers and replace the history of the Rolex subs and other classic "real" dive watches. In reality there is little use for high end divers any more so it's really a moot point.


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

It seems to me that loads of the people that post on these forums love to feel a heavy weight on their wrist .... WHY ? are your arms too short is there something I am missing ?.

I live in a hot country 30 - 45 degs + 365 days a year, sun for most of those days and sweat along with it when going outside , aircon in my house ( every room I mean every room ) on most days . Here is the deal.

SS watches with carbon in the steel make your wrist go black when you sweat ( the better the watch the worse the problem ) leather just needs replacing each week and rubber/silicone is just plain sweat inducing and irritating even when as I do wear all watches loose , the ONLY and I mean the only material that works is TI, I have Citizen,Oris and Omega and all are the most comfortable and all do not leave a mark on my wrist all are light and comfortable ( ride a motorbike with a heavy watch on bad roads and see how long the bracelet lasts ) .

We all have choice, but TI is by far the best material for a watch that requires comfort function and looks . With regards to the weight, please someone tell me why light weight is " girlie " or why people need/want heavy watches. Is there a problem in another area of a mans body that I am unaware of that has to be made up by weight on the wrist ? Is there some security issue that requires a reminder of the money he spent, or is there just some desire to lengthen one arm ? Maybe its a lack of understanding of engineering and weight is seen as value or maybe just maybe its weight is symbolically perceived as phallic ....  I bet i get answers now


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup, this basically sums it up. Much of the bad rap that i hear against ti seems very specific to certain models. The latest generation of ti in higher tier dive watches is often polished and/or harder than steel. To me corrosion resistance and lighter weight are great attributes for a watch i will wear while being physically active. On the other hand, for maximum desk diving wrist impact, a steel watch can generally look and feel more luxe when flashed at the boardroom or bar.



vjb.knife said:


> The caseback of the Deepsea Seadweller is Titanium.
> 
> I like both materials and feel that each has it's advantages technically. Looks and weight are not factors that I consider. the scratch factor that so many complain about is due to the alloys of Ti that are used. Ti alloys that are softer and scratch easily like the old Breitling Seawolf Avenger were also very easy to clean up to a new look. I have three Ti watches, an Omega Seamaster SMP, a Kobold Phantom that is PVD coated and a Citizen 4x4 Supertough and I have owned several others as well. I have just as many scratches on my Submariners and Seiko SS watches, so personally I find this whole argument to be a non-issue. The 316 and 904 series stainless steels that are used in about 99% of diving watches are no harder than some of the commercially available Titanium alloys. I have also owned a Sinn with the hardened submarine steel and scratched the bezel so I don't think it is such a big deal either especially considering that it would have cost $500 to replace.
> 
> ...


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

You don't get it because you actually are judging the case material based on its performance characteristics ie in your case hot climate or while on your wrist while doing something physical. Imagine that! Most of the objections against ti so far have been on more subjective criteria like it feels "too girly".

The weight thing i think is a pretty modern phenomenon since the mechanical watch revival about 15 years ago. Before the quartz revolution, an expensive (mechanical) watch was generally a dressy gold piece as flat and light as possible. This took a lot of engineering and know how to make a fine watch that thin. After quartz came in, thinness was no great feat within a few years. In fact, it was now the luxury (sports) watches from Rolex, Omega, Breitling that were mechanical AND heavy. It came to be one of the defining standard for mechanical sport watches and now to many a luxury watch that is too light feels 'cheap' (" a quartz watch" is the unstated portion of that statement). Combine this with the modern preference for larger and heavier sport watches being everyday wearers and you can see that a light dive watch has as much star appeal as a light SUV to SUV consumers.



adswuk said:


> It seems to me that loads of the people that post on these forums love to feel a heavy weight on their wrist .... WHY ? are your arms too short is there something I am missing ?.
> 
> I live in a hot country 30 - 45 degs + 365 days a year, sun for most of those days and sweat along with it when going outside , aircon in my house ( every room I mean every room ) on most days . Here is the deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

G-Junkie said:


> much easier. it's not as dense as steel, so there's less material to resist forces to help keep it's composure. people overlook that titanium is not as strong as steel when they're the same volume. steel is stronger. 1 lb of titanium vs 1 lb of steel, titanium wins. 1 cubic inch of titanium vs 1 cubic inch of steel, steel wins.


 I don't think you can say that.

316L Stainless steel:

Ultimate Tensile Strength: 485 MPa
Ultimate Compression Strength: 170 MPa

Ti-4Al-4V Titanium Alloy (medical grade):

Ultimate Tensile Strength: 950 MPa
Ultimate Compression Strength: 970 MPa

Titanium is much stronger than the steel used in watch cases. Stainless steel can be made much harder though Ti 36 on the Rockwell B scale, 316 can be gotten to 95. However, most cases are in the 30 to 36 range, so the hardness of watch cases is about the same.

(Not that a watch case will ever even approach these kinds of stresses.)


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Back when in high school, my friend and I traded Seikos for one class. His was titanium, mine was a hefty stainless perpetual calendar. I hated the switch; titanium is too damn light.


----------



## adswuk (Dec 1, 2009)

@akit110 Combine this with the modern preference for larger and heavier sport watches being everyday wearers and you can see that a light dive watch has as much star appeal as a light SUV to SUV consumers. 

Just remind me where is Hummer now ? I still cant see why heavy on the wrist is desirable as people now put paid to the end of Hummer so they should heavy watches as there is alternatives like TI . Heavy may be a trend in watches BUT it still has no merit so it must be driven by sheep mentality and ignorance as so many things are today. I still cant see why anyone would LIKE heavy, after all the watch belongs to the wearer he wears it for him how it is made and how it looks can be seen how heavy it is can only be felt so why would it matter for impression why would weight affect desirability ? With that concept heavier laptops would sell more as would heavier cell phones and heavier shoes and heavier jackets etc etc .. The question remains why does anyone want a heavier watch ? Ti is here


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

My Benthic Ti is big and solid, with a beautifully machined case and I can swim in it without noticing it's even there with a Hirsch Extreme. The Shark Diver never stopped moving around, no matter how tight I made the strap. Probably not an issue for diving, but for swimming, SUP etc...an issue. 

I just bought a second ti -the Vortex - and I doubt I will buy another steel watch. There's some great ti watch threads "Show me your titanium Watches" "Got Ti -Love it". that demonstrate that contrary to the statement that Ti is not sustainable as a high end watch material, there's plenty of high end Ti- IWC, Porsche, Breitling, Pam. Enebbi, Kobold, Omega, JLC.....


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, you are preaching to the converted. But my impression is the weight gives this sense of quality and security thay people like. Stretching the car analogy further, there are smaller or mid sized cars that proect their occupants better than some large suv through intelligent design. But people typically will still feel that the larger suv are safer and more secure.

I had a nice UTS but i sold it simply as i found i was too conscious of the 225g weight all the time. It was okay if i was going to go mow the lawn. But it was distracting while sitting at a desk or going for a run. Granted you can get used to it. But why do i need to get used to something for which i am paying so much money. I want it comfortable out of the box!



adswuk said:


> @akit110 Combine this with the modern preference for larger and heavier sport watches being everyday wearers and you can see that a light dive watch has as much star appeal as a light SUV to SUV consumers.
> 
> Just remind me where is Hummer now ? I still cant see why heavy on the wrist is desirable as people now put paid to the end of Hummer so they should heavy watches as there is alternatives like TI . Heavy may be a trend in watches BUT it still has no merit so it must be driven by sheep mentality and ignorance as so many things are today. I still cant see why anyone would LIKE heavy, after all the watch belongs to the wearer he wears it for him how it is made and how it looks can be seen how heavy it is can only be felt so why would it matter for impression why would weight affect desirability ? With that concept heavier laptops would sell more as would heavier cell phones and heavier shoes and heavier jackets etc etc .. The question remains why does anyone want a heavier watch ? Ti is here


----------



## GAU-8 (Feb 3, 2009)

If you think that SS is outdated just think about the concept of 2000m and greater ratings on the current crop of super divers. What is the point? Please tell me why anyone needs a 1000M or greater diver no matter what material the case is made of? For that matter even a 300M watch? The answer is they don't need it and will never use it to even a fraction of the rating. 

TI is really nothing new in the high end watch area. What is new are 2000M dive watches like the Shark Diver that weigh in at a half pound! 

These GIANT watches did not even exist when dive watches were used for diving and they are much bigger and heavier than all the classic original SS divers. In reality no matter what these behemoths are made of they are totally impractical as no one uses them or will ever use them for their intended design. So the extreme dive watches made today are really just for looks and stainless just looks and feels better to most people.

Lastly, don't get me wrong, I love all the giants and also have no actual use for them. I also do like some of the titanium watches, specifically for the light weight factor. In fact my most recent quest is for a TI MM that I intend to put on a two piece Zulu.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree that Ti scratches easily, but wearability is pretty high (if not tops) on my priority list - after all, if it's not comfortable to wear, I won't wear it!
As for whether Ti can look as good as SS, see the attached pic. I actually think it looks better than SS - it's not dull, but not as shiny as a pure SS polished watch.


----------



## GAU-8 (Feb 3, 2009)

*clarencek* :

That's an awesome looking watch! It looks much brighter than most TI watches.


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

GAU-8 said:


> TI is really nothing new in the high end watch area. What is new are 2000M dive watches like the Shark Diver that weigh in at a half pound!
> 
> These GIANT watches did not even exist when dive watches were used for diving and they are much bigger and heavier than all the classic original SS divers. In reality no matter what these behemoths are made of they are totally impractical as no one uses them or will ever use them for their intended design. So the extreme dive watches made today are really just for looks and stainless just looks and feels better to most people.


Ahem.....you may have forgotten the Omega Seamaster 120 Deep Blue of the 1970's....or the Ploprof of the same era (when dive watches were equipment) or the Omega Seamaster 1000m, also from the 70's and what the Shark Diver has "borrowed" its design cues from.

Large, heavy dive watches are nothing new.

Edit - I am wrong about the Shark diver using design cues from the Omega Seamaster 1000m, I was thinking of the Sharkmaster but the existence of large SS watches in the 70's is fact.


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

lysanderxiii said:


> I don't think you can say that.
> 
> 316L Stainless steel:
> 
> ...


ummm... yeah... way to exaggerate it, you're also comparing wrong metals :roll:

i doubt watch companies would use grade 5 titanium for the watch cases. they're more likely using a more lesser grade of titanium. these are only watch cases after all. they're only going on the wrist, not replacing a hip or building planes. Not only that, medical grade is very difficult and very expensive to machine. more costly than it's worth to sell in a retail store. Jewelry grade titanium is more to closer 99% titanium. Grade 5 titanium as you listed is slightly over 89% titanium

and yes, I can say what I said before. the random specs you pulled from a website are just numbers and theory to me. Once you've hand actual HANDS ON experience, you'll understand why I said titanium is over-hyped and misused. It's not useless, just used improperly when it comes to consumerism. Industrial is different. Industrial is right tool for the right job. On a commercial level, people get suckered into the novelty of the gimmick. they don't fully understand the difference between strength-to-weight and strength-to-volume.


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

G-Junkie said:


> ummm... yeah... way to exaggerate it, you're also comparing wrong metals :roll:
> 
> i doubt watch companies would use grade 5 titanium for the watch cases. they're more likely using a more lesser grade of titanium. these are only watch cases after all. they're only going on the wrist, not replacing a hip or building planes. Not only that, medical grade is very difficult and very expensive to machine. more costly than it's worth to sell in a retail store. Jewelry grade titanium is more to closer 99% titanium. Grade 5 titanium as you listed is slightly over 89% titanium
> 
> and yes, I can say what I said before. the random specs you pulled from a website are just numbers and theory to me. Once you've hand actual HANDS ON experience, you'll understand why I said titanium is over-hyped and misused. It's not useless, just used improperly when it comes to consumerism. Industrial is different. Industrial is right tool for the right job. On a commercial level, people get suckered into the novelty of the gimmick. they don't fully understand the difference between strength-to-weight and strength-to-volume.


over-hyped and misused like this beauty I forgot about when I was listing high end Ti:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-girard-perregaux-sea-hawk-ii-pro-ref-49941-21-631-hdba-482337.html

I was HANDS ON with my Ti this morning and it felt perfect for its use.


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

citizenfox said:


> over-hyped and misused like this beauty I forgot about when I was listing high end Ti:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-girard-perregaux-sea-hawk-ii-pro-ref-49941-21-631-hdba-482337.html
> 
> I was HANDS ON with my Ti this morning and it felt perfect for its use.


 it doesn't seem all that useful to me if the guy is selling it. still hasn't sold yet.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

akit110 said:


> I disagree with a lot of posts. The scratch resistance of titanium depends heavily on who manufactures it and the particular finish and alloy. My trusty old ti 3536 aquatimer is very resistant to the type of patina of scratches I have seen on every type of steel watch I have owned. When I look at it, you don't see the thousands of scratches in all directions like when you look at steel especially polished steel. In everything but direct bright sunlight, this 10 year old watch looks new.
> 
> I also find it funny that people will argue endlessly on watch fora about the performance characteristics of dive watches but then dismiss ti watches based on a very aesthetic basis a "I like heft in my watches" or "I don't like the dull grey color". :-s
> 
> ...


Gotta say this is a very concise and accurate reply. I would also add that Titanium is an actual element stainless steel is not and that is why titanium is hypoallergenic and S.S. is not. I vote Titanium


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

G-Junkie said:


> it doesn't seem all that useful to me if the guy is selling it. still hasn't sold yet.


Um, wouldn't that also apply to all the SS watches on there equally - not to get all logiacal and stuff.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

Contrary to the post above, i think grade 5 ti is becoming nearly standard for the high end ti divers coming out now from UN, JLC, etc. My antiquated old 3536 AT is almost definitely not but is still far more resistant to scratches than any SS watch i have had. see previous comment on alloys.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

dirtvictim said:


> I would also add that Titanium is an actual element stainless steel is not and that is why titanium is hypoallergenic and S.S. is not. I vote Titanium


This is just not quite true. Most watch cases are not made from pure titanium but alloys which consist of Titanium and several other elemental ingredients mainly Aluminum, Molybdenum, Silicon and Vanadium. Just as Stainless steel is a combination of several elements to form the particular grade of stainless; generally 316L which has Iron, Carbon, Manganese Phosphorus, Sulphur, Silicon, Chromium, Nickel, Molybdenum and Nitrogen. The part of most stainless steels that is a mild allergen to some people is the element nickel, not the combination of materials making the particular stainless alloy.

Just because something is elemental does not mean that people will not be allergic to it; the element 'As' (Arsenic) comes to mind as one element that pretty much everyone is very allergic to.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Sure is a lot of debate on the S.S. v Ti issue. Kinda makes me laugh how defensive some get about thier preference.
The bottom line is what you prefer not what anyone thinks is better or even why they think it is better based on thier experience. When some are arguing for or against thier metal of choice they should simply look around at all the options available since many seem to be missing all the materials being offered such as Gold, Platinum, Forged Carbon, S.S. Ti, Tantalum, Scandium, Aluminum. By the way forged carbon is lighter than Ti introduced by Audemars and is SICK.
Enjoy what you like, me I like TI but not alloyed I prefer it pure.


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish there were more affordable options for some of these metals. I would just be happy if there were more divers in hardened steel. I am awaiting Damasko to come out with a genuine diver with their ice hardened steel. But i would love to have a watch in tantalum for example.

Incidentally i like these threads with lots of civil debate. Much better than 'can i wear my diver in the shower' threads.



dirtvictim said:


> Sure is a lot of debate on the S.S. v Ti issue. Kinda makes me laugh how defensive some get about thier preference.
> The bottom line is what you prefer not what anyone thinks is better or even why they think it is better based on thier experience. When some are arguing for or against thier metal of choice they should simply look around at all the options available since many seem to be missing all the materials being offered such as Gold, Platinum, Forged Carbon, S.S. Ti, Tantalum, Scandium, Aluminum. By the way forged carbon is lighter than Ti introduced by Audemars and is SICK.
> Enjoy what you like, me I like TI but not alloyed I prefer it pure.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

G-Junkie said:


> Industrial is right tool for the right job. On a commercial level, people get suckered into the novelty of the gimmick. they don't fully understand the difference between strength-to-weight and strength-to-volume.


As far as strength is concerned, plastic is more than adequate.....


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

lysanderxiii said:


> As far as strength is concerned, plastic is more than adequate.....


 i agree. plastic is much more than adequate when it comes to strength. it's also has a high flexibility factor so it's ideal for impact forces. very underrated material. biggest problem with plastic is that it's not "pretty." People like shiny stuff instead and will skip the plastics. they even bypass the plexiglass in favor over sapphire. sapphire is scratch resistant, but not great for impact. I can fix scratches, I can't fix cracks. so it gets expensive in replacing that crystal.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

akit110 said:


> I wish there were more affordable options for some of these metals. I would just be happy if there were more divers in hardened steel. I am awaiting Damasko to come out with a genuine diver with their ice hardened steel. But i would love to have a watch in tantalum for example.
> 
> Incidentally i like these threads with lots of civil debate. Much better than 'can i wear my diver in the shower' threads.


I mentioned tantalum because omega did a seamaster in Ti, tantalum and 18kt if I recall correctly mmm tasty. I think the ice hardened and steel in general is a great idea for true diving where weight isn't a factor but I am minimalist I like my watches thinnner, lighter.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

vjb.knife said:


> This is just not quite true. Most watch cases are not made from pure titanium but alloys which consist of Titanium and several other elemental ingredients mainly Aluminum, Molybdenum, Silicon and Vanadium. Just as Stainless steel is a combination of several elements to form the particular grade of stainless; generally 316L which has Iron, Carbon, Manganese Phosphorus, Sulphur, Silicon, Chromium, Nickel, Molybdenum and Nitrogen. The part of most stainless steels that is a mild allergen to some people is the element nickel, not the combination of materials making the particular stainless alloy.
> 
> Just because something is elemental does not mean that people will not be allergic to it; the element 'As' (Arsenic) comes to mind as one element that pretty much everyone is very allergic to.


Arsenic LOL. While there may be a very few cases where people are allergic to titanium the truth is the majority of those cases are attributed to other allergens present in the alloys. Quote from web sources "Several studies show that titanium alloys contain traces of nickel as a result of the production process. This can trigger health problems in patients with nickel allergy, and also means that a reaction may be falsely attributed to titanium itself"
There is no way to qualify your statements since S.S. doesn't exist in nature and I wasn't referring to alloyed Ti. You are just arguing for the sake of arguing. But it was fun.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

lysanderxiii said:


> As far as strength is concerned, plastic is more than adequate.....


Hah! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

So, it matters not one wit whether the case in made from steel, titanium or plastic, as far as strength is concerned (unless you plan on diving to the bottom of the Mariana trench), so buy what looks good to you and be happy.



dirtvictim said:


> I would also add that Titanium is an actual element stainless steel is not and that is why titanium is hypoallergenic and S.S. is not.


Oh, and 316L is a hypoallergenic material. It is still used in implants where cost is a factor and weight is not, such as screws and other temporary things.


----------



## Conch (Dec 26, 2010)

Put me down as a Stainless guy. I like the weight and the look better. Plus, I'm old fashioned and Stainless just seems more "retro"... I'm sure Titanium has merrits related to its lite weight, scratch resistance and holding up to salt water, but since I mostly desk dive, looks and weight are my go to criteria.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I do not have a Ti watch yet and heard many many negative comments about this material when used for watches, scratch easily, too light, often dull finish, ect. When I hear people saying Ti is a bad choice for a watch , I'm not that sure. I always thought that Ti was a material use for purposes. High Corrosion resistance, high strength of some alloy (I know some Ti alloy can be very very hard because I read that the tools to machine Ti cases are very expensive and need to be replace often) and the weight. Yes, Try to do a Marathon with your 350 grams Megalodon attached to your wrist, not only this would not be comfortable but each impact of each steps is echoed in you wrist with this huge mass attached to it. Of course, sitting at your desk using a keyboard is not the same or being under water. To me heavy weight watches are a problem for all physical activities or hard work. I know that I do love BIG and heavy watches, love the feel, love that my brain think it's better because it's heavier, but when comes time to do some hard work or hiking, I will go light and that's where I see the advantage of Ti. I have many beadblasted watches (a finish that is also much resilient to scratches than some would say) so I do like the dull finish that Ti can have, even if it can also be brush and polished. 

I see Ti in my future, that's for sure!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Titanium is much stronger than the steel used in watch cases....NOP!










Easily maintainable....yes










Weight and color ...better than SS for sure










So called rare metal, in fact lesser used in watch adds another merit to ti.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

After reading all of your post. All valid reasons btw, and have come to the conclusion that it's a personal decision on what one likes to wear (_no right, no wrong, just a personal thing_). BUT, I wear "*Stainless Steel*" ....










because it's a "*Manly*" metal to wear!!!!

Pops


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

lysanderxiii said:


> So, it matters not one wit whether the case in made from steel, titanium or plastic, as far as strength is concerned (unless you plan on diving to the bottom of the Mariana trench), so buy what looks good to you and be happy.
> 
> Oh, and 316L is a hypoallergenic material. It is still used in implants where cost is a factor and weight is not, such as screws and other temporary things.


Just a little research will show that 316LVM and most every type of S.S. is not hypoallergenic. Check with the steel manufacturers and you will see they make no such claim. Even the wiki definition doesn't make that claim although it does state biocompatability which is the way around the whole issue of allergens and likely the medical community's way to keep using it. Only a few non alloyed metals (elements) are considered hypoallergenic, Gold, Platinum, Iridium, Titanium, Silver and a few others but S.S. is really not.


----------



## wheelnut (Dec 30, 2010)

SS for me so that I can feel it on my wrist, had a couple of titaniums and while it's nice to have a light watch at times, I want to actually feel that I am wearing something substantial.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

dirtvictim said:


> Arsenic LOL. While there may be a very few cases where people are allergic to titanium the truth is the majority of those cases are attributed to other allergens present in the alloys. Quote from web sources "Several studies show that titanium alloys contain traces of nickel as a result of the production process. This can trigger health problems in patients with nickel allergy, and also means that a reaction may be falsely attributed to titanium itself"
> There is no way to qualify your statements since S.S. doesn't exist in nature and I wasn't referring to alloyed Ti. You are just arguing for the sake of arguing. But it was fun.


I really was not arguing at all; I was just stating facts. I said that Nickel in 316l stainless steel is what causes allegies to stainless steels and Titanium is non-allergenic. No watch cases are made from pure titanium, only it's alloys. The Statement about Arsenic was a joke, but quite true. I am not sure what there is to qualify about my statements on Stainless steel as they are true as well. And of course SS is not naturally occurring It was first produced only about 100 years ago.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Gotta go with the SS and the weight/feel.


----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)

I was always an ss guy but after my oris titan c I can do both...But the oris is heavy for a ti watch...


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd go with aerospace grade titanium 6.6.2, the strongest titanium alloy out there. It has all the characteristics of titanium but better. Why? Since I _prefer_ it, given the choice. The watch most likely would never be exposed to the stresses of 300,000 psi or the Brinnell hardness of 389 to be practical. If you like the heavier weight of SS, then perhaps a gold-plated movement will catch your fancy? The dullness of the titanium brings much attention to the movement then. Whatever the case, it is your preference. Titanium 6.6.2 is my preference. Too bad the poll closed - you'd know where my vote goes given the choices.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Worth reading my time on the whole thread. Stainless Steel it is then! Thank you all


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Ti scratches easily? This is twelve years old.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

It's pretty amazing that some myths persist with such tenacity in the face of facts.



Camguy said:


> Ti scratches easily? This is twelve years old.
> 
> View attachment 1392351


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

TempusExMachina said:


> I'd go with aerospace grade titanium 6.6.2, the strongest titanium alloy out there. It has all the characteristics of titanium but better. Why? Since I _prefer_ it, given the choice. The watch most likely would never be exposed to the stresses of 300,000 psi or the Brinnell hardness of 389 to be practical. If you like the heavier weight of SS, then perhaps a gold-plated movement will catch your fancy? The dullness of the titanium brings much attention to the movement then. Whatever the case, it is your preference. Titanium 6.6.2 is my preference. Too bad the poll closed - you'd know where my vote goes given the choices.


Anyone know which have 6.6.2 off hand? Any of these- shogun, vortex, ti zilla, victorinox divemaster, m-force (haven't figured out if the back on that one is even ti yet)? Or too entry level.

Wonder how 6.4 compares. I noticed the only casio I've ever seen mentioned what type of titanium they used, is their $2k t5030c, and that was 6.4. Who knows what's on their cheaper frogmen etc. Probably the lowest grade possible, but whatever it is has worked well for me the past 10 years, love everything about ti.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> Anyone know which have 6.6.2 off hand? Any of these- shogun, vortex, ti zilla, victorinox divemaster, m-force (haven't figured out if the back on that one is even ti yet)? Or too entry level.
> 
> Wonder how 6.4 compares. I noticed the only casio I've ever seen mentioned what type of titanium they used, is their $2k t5030c, and that was 6.4. Who knows what's on their cheaper frogmen etc. Probably the lowest grade possible, but whatever it is has worked well for me the past 10 years, love everything about ti.


Ti 6-4 (grade 5) is 'aircraft grade' titanium and is one of the most commonly used alloys. Many high end brands use it for their titanium watches if they don't use surface treatment or have proprietary alloys. According to this guide, it has 'higher strength and section hardenability than [6-4], but lower toughness and ductility, and limited weldability'. 6-4 is still stronger and harder than stainless steel though.

I imagine most 'lower end' watches just use the cheapest grade titanium or else they would advertise what grade they use.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Titanium is great for keeping the weight down on large watches that would otherwise be to heavy if made of stainless. This solid titanium Charmex Swiss Military CX 20,000ft is 265grams, I believe it would be slightly over 500 grams if it was stainless.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> Ti 6-4 (grade 5) is 'aircraft grade' titanium and is one of the most commonly used alloys. Many high end brands use it for their titanium watches if they don't use surface treatment or have proprietary alloys. According to this guide, it has 'higher strength and section hardenability than [6-4], but lower toughness and ductility, and limited weldability'. 6-4 is still stronger and harder than stainless steel though.
> 
> I imagine most 'lower end' watches just use the cheapest grade titanium or else they would advertise what grade they use.


Figured, thanks for the info. When only the ti in their most expensive model is made known, and that's not even grade 6, their unspecified must be the worst.

It was like when I was a kid, and mcdonalds suddenly started making commercials bragging about how their chicken nuggets are now made with real chicken. "Now" made with? What has been in them before, wtf have i been eating all this time?


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

G-Junkie said:


> ummm... yeah... way to exaggerate it, you're also comparing wrong metals :roll:
> 
> i doubt watch companies would use grade 5 titanium for the watch cases. they're more likely using a more lesser grade of titanium. these are only watch cases after all. they're only going on the wrist, not replacing a hip or building planes. Not only that, medical grade is very difficult and very expensive to machine. more costly than it's worth to sell in a retail store. Jewelry grade titanium is more to closer 99% titanium. Grade 5 titanium as you listed is slightly over 89% titanium
> 
> and yes, I can say what I said before. the random specs you pulled from a website are just numbers and theory to me. Once you've hand actual HANDS ON experience, you'll understand why I said titanium is over-hyped and misused. It's not useless, just used improperly when it comes to consumerism. Industrial is different. Industrial is right tool for the right job. On a commercial level, people get suckered into the novelty of the gimmick. they don't fully understand the difference between strength-to-weight and strength-to-volume.


The omega seamaster 300 uses grade 5 titanium. Well that is what is stated on its website.

From what I have researched grade five titanium has a higher hardness rating that 316l stainless steel but titanium can produce an oxidised coating which can show scratches easily. However these can be easily buffed off.

I have one ti watch (the omega seamaster 300) and have not noticed too many scratches despite several visits to the beach.. Having said that I now have it on a leather band but that's because it's approaching winter where I live and will switch it back to the bracelet when summer approaches.

I prefer the lightness and better wearability of the Ti in a diving watch.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Pelagos was/is my first Ti dive watch. I was initially concerned about Ti showing marks. My experience (2 years) has been that the steel clasp picks up swirls more easily than the bracelet, and I've never had a watch that's easier to touch up with a fiberglass scratch pen -- and I am beyond picky. I've tried to touch up dozens of SS watches over the years, including full polished, and was never completely satisfied. Admittedly, I sometimes get obsessed and look at the job under a loupe, which is a recipe for misery. Not so with the Tudor -- even under a loupe I can't see touchups to the bracelet. Maybe it's Tudor's finish, maybe it's the soft Ti.


----------



## agnius (May 19, 2009)

adswuk said:


> It seems to me that loads of the people that post on these forums love to feel a heavy weight on their wrist .... WHY ? are your arms too short is there something I am missing ?.
> 
> I live in a hot country 30 - 45 degs + 365 days a year, sun for most of those days and sweat along with it when going outside , aircon in my house ( every room I mean every room ) on most days . Here is the deal.
> 
> ...


I concur. After trying to wear Seiko steel band watches and keep getting black stripes on my wrist, I switched to Ti Citizen Chronomaster - no more black ring. I wonder if I went back to steel blacelets, how is it possible to tell that the steel is carbon free to avoid that problem?


----------



## Cryslay33 (Nov 19, 2018)

I do prefer stainless cases. The titanium i have scratches very easily compared to the steel. The steel also has a good weight characteristics for me.


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

I am starting to like my titanium watches -
more than stainless steel :
- much lighter (also vs ceramic)
- much warmer - difficult to explain but he feel is warmer (the metal might warm and hold warmth better)
- nicer grayish hue - which works well for brushes cases










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll jump on this zombie thread and say that I've done a complete 180 on this subject. The two grade 5 Ti watches I have seem to have more durable finish in terms of not picking up scratches and they make my steel watches on bracelets seem almost unbearably heavy. Bronze and Ti for me, I think I'm done with steel.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I have several Ti watches. Some polished, some brushed, some just a matte finish. I love the color and lightness. Sometimes I'll go for a larger watch in Ti, knowing that it'll be lighter than even a smaller SS watch. Don't really have many scratches on my watches, but I have brushed some 10-15 year old Ti here and there just to give them a refresh.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I have several Ti and SS watches, including some identical GS models in each material. The Ti is much more comfortable, but often I prefer the look of the SS. Not always though.

It also depends if I have a watch on for a couple of hours or all day as far as the wearability/comfort issue goes. 

Also putting a SS watch on a fabric or leather strap changes the dynamic considerably.

It’s good to have choice.

I much prefer beaters in Ti though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I prefer Ti over SS,my daily watch is 47mm panerai in Ti and I've been wearing it for a month or so...

I have pam 111 and 177,often I just pick the titanium 177 as it's lighter and more grey


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

My only Ti watch is a dress piece. Light weight comfort is light weight comfort.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Well their is many different standards of titanium. The Seiko Marine Masters and Grand Seiko Titanium they specially produce is 1.5 times harder than stainless steel making it more scratch resistant.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

When given the opportunity I'll take both. However to me for a tool watch Titanium for the win! I think a Rolex done in full titanium would be Fn Great! ESP done for an Explorer II in a 40mm size with a tapering bracelet with a clasp like the that of the Tudor Pelagos would be the ultimate tool watch IMHO!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Ti Grade 5 >> Stainless Steel > Ti Grade 2

All in all I think Steel is pretty much on the same level as Ti Grade 2. SS is slightly harder but heavier and they obviously look different. Given the choice of Ti Grade 5 the significantly increased hardness becomes a no-brainer.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I like my satin-finish, scratch-resistant, grade-5-titanium Magrette Kara.
But if Oris offers next year a grade-2-titanium, special-edition Aquis, I'll likely gladly buy one, be very satisfied, and stop looking for watches.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I have some real sea monster watches, they would not be wearable in anything other than Ti5


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

it can look good, the Pelagos looks amazing but min was a mess after 1 year, stainless steel all the way.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

scurfa said:


> it can look good, the Pelagos looks amazing but min was a mess after 1 year, stainless steel all the way.


Pelagos was one of my faves for a long time. Decided not to get it in the end because they use Ti Grade 2.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

scurfa said:


> it can look good, the Pelagos looks amazing but min was a mess after 1 year, stainless steel all the way.


Do you have any "after" pictures you could share? I'd be very interested to see how it weathered.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Not handy, it’s with my other watches stored in a box at Newcastle, I no longer keep my watch collection at home, the bezel is now pretty smooth in places, the glass is scratched, the clasp has serious scrapes, multiple dings around the watch head and bracelet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Love me some Grade 5 titanium 

Sinn takes it to another level with their tegimented treatment. My EZM9, T1 & T1B are still in perfect condition...zero scratches. Only the non tegimented clasp on my T1B shows light signs of wear.

I especially like the darker color of the fully tegimented EZM9.










Moving forward, my next purchases will only be Grade 5 Ti or hardened SS.

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I like Ti watches. I have two GS models in both Ti and SS and on the bracelet the Ti is much more comfortable. Once the SS is on a strap the reduced overall weight evens things out somewhat.



















I do generally prefer the look of SS though.

I also have a Pelagos LHD that wears well, and a few other Ti watches also. Bigger watches like my Magrette particularly benefit from being Ti.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoK9 (Dec 27, 2018)

If we speak objectively (aesthetics and personal preference set aside) and we compare high grade titanium vs high grade SS, titanium is a better material in almost every aspect, period. The only thing I don't like about titanium is the price.


----------

